# A question about Bagna Cauda



## Shunka

*Bagna Cauda*

I have several recipes for Bagna Cauda; many use olive oil and some use butter and cream. My question is which of these do those of you, who know this dip, prefer? I am making some for Christmas for my hubby and I to enjoy. A second Mom to me has advised me against using broccoli and green bell peppers to dip into this. She also said to peel the cucumber slices as the green veggies can sometimes leave a bitter taste. I would welcome any suggestions and other recipes too!! THNX!!!


----------



## pdswife

Hi Shunka...
I've never even heard of Bagna Cauda.
Could you post the recipe that you end up using?
I'm always looking for new dips.  Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook

pdswife, I have heard of bagna cauda, but was not sure what it is either. So, I looked it up and here is what I found. 

BAGNA CAUDA - Anchovy and Garlic Dip 

Literally translated from Piedmontese dialect, it means "warm sauce". The ingredients suggest it is a country recipe, because all the ingredients are garden grown. Even the oil was probably produced on the farm. The exception is anchovies, which were widely used as a substitute for salt. 

4 cloves garlic, crushed
l 1/2 oz. butter, melted
4 oz. salted anchovies
pepper
1 cup olive oil 

Sauté the crushed garlic and chopped anchovy fillets in the oil. Stir constantly until the anchovies disintegrate. Add butter and mix. Add pepper to taste. This sauce is served in a pot, for everyone to dip the vegetables in, or in individual terracotta bowls. The garlic's flavor becomes somewhat milder if you leave the cloves to soak in milk for a few hours or add a small amount of cream at the last minute. Bagna cauda must be placed on warmers, as it must simmer constantly. It is usually served with cardoons, fennel, peppers, celery and carrots, much like Pinzimonio.


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Sierra!
I love garlic.  Might have to give this a try sometime!!


----------



## kadesma

Hi guys   I've had Bagna Caoda before, It's just a hot oil,butter,anchovies  and garlic dip for veggies..You can use Cardoon but they must be peeled or stringed like celery and I give them a quick par boil first..Any veggie will do, I've used red pepper, radishes. thin asparagus, fennel, celery hearts, mushrooms, small pieces of cauliflour..I mix up the dip and then keep  hot in a fondue pot. I love it but it is messy  The recipe I have is for 4 but it's easy to make it for more..

kadesma


----------



## Shunka

Here are a couple of the different recipes I have for Bagna Cauda.

From a dear friend in Washington
approx. 1 lb. butter
4 heads of garlic (not cloves, entire heads)
16 oz sour cream 
pt. half-n-half
1 can of sardines(w/capers in oil) or anchovies
sliced French or Italian bread
raw or steamed veggies (cauliflower, mushrooms (raw or pickled), red or yellow bell peppers, carrots, celery, green onions, etc.) Shrimp is great with this!!
Chop, but don’t mash garlic. You may want to start with 2 heads and then add more later to taste. On lowest setting, start with ½ lb of butter melting. Stir in the first chopped head of garlic, make sure that the butter does not burn!!!. This stirring-melting-mixing process takes approx. one hour.When well mixed add 1 c of sour cream and 1 c of half-n-half at the same time. When completely mixed in, add the second portion of sour cream and half-n-half. These two ingredients should always be mixed in together. Dice a few of the sardines and stir into mixture and the capers that are packed with them. Add more garlic to taste. You should taste a creamy roasted garlic flavor when this is all done. The consistency should be like a thick chowder.
To serve, keep heated in a fondue pot, chafing dish or a crockpot set on lowest setting. Hold a slice of bread as a plate and dip your veggie into the Bagna Cauda, using the bread to catch the drippings. When the bread gets soggy, eat it and get another slice!!



​BAGNA CAUDA​ In an electric skillet, melt 1 stick real butter. Add 1 (4 ounce) can finely chopped anchovy fillets. Add 1 clove finely chopped garlic. Stir together and simmer for 20 minutes. 
Add, while stirring constantly, 2 cups of heavy cream. Simmer until done. 
This mixture needs to be kept warm for serving. Serve with French bread, cabbage leaves, celery, and carrots for dipping. 
Serves 6.​​​

BAGNA CAUDA (ITALIAN FONDUE)​​​ 6 to 8 cloves garlic
2 cubes butter
2 sm. jars olive oil
2 tins anchovies
Vegetables
Seafood
Steak
French bread sticks for dipping 
Mix or press garlic into shallow fondue or electric frypan. Add butter and oil. Cook on low until garlic is soft, but not brown. Add anchovies; simmer until anchovies almost disappear. Meanwhile, slice bread thickly and set aside. Skewer veggies (mushrooms, broccoli, cauliflower, etc.), scallops, shrimp, and steak (cubed) or anything you want to dip. Simmer 1 to 3 minutes. Use bread as bed to soak up juices as eaten.​​​


----------



## Constance

A lot of Europeans immigrated here in the 30's and 40's to work in the coal mines, among them a lot of Italians. Most of them lived in an area on the southeast edge of town called Boneyard Woods, where they built a private club on a full city block, called the "Boneyard Boccie Club". 
I've had lots of wonderful food there (not to mention some fine "Dego Red"), and the bagna was outstanding. 
The butter/olive oil/anchovy/garlic version is the one they served, although I always heard it could also be made with cream. For dippers, they served lots of good crusty bread, which we just tore off in chunks, and blanched cabbage, cauliflower and other vegies. I have fixed it several times for parties...it very easy, and so good. Just make sure your SO eats some too, because you will smell like garlic for days.


----------



## Shunka

Constance, I am so eager to make this again that I almost don't want to wait until Christmas!!! I usually make the creamy version, although both are very good. I might just make this for Saturday and leave the prime-rib for Sunday.


----------



## Shunka

Well, I could wait no longer than tonight to make this!! I used the first recipe that I posted above. Using half the amount of sour cream and half-n-half, 1/2 c. of butter, 2 cans (2 oz. each) of anchovies and about 1 1/2 heads of garlic; this is still my favorite of all the Bagna Cauda recipes!!!! Hubby is already planning on dipping leftover prime rid in this sauce! Just thought I would let those of you that might want to try this.


----------



## Constance

I'll have to try the creamy one, Shunka. I've just always made the other one becaused I liked it so much, I didn't see any point doing it differently.
Sounds like a good thing for New Year's Eve.


----------



## Shunka

According to the friend that gave me the first recipe above, her family has this on New Year's as a tradition. I have to say that I can sure see why now!! The full recipe does make a lot, so invite lots of friends and family. As my friend said,"To make this authentic, have many family members and at least 15 kids running around!" She also said that a splash of dry wine "accidently" added to the bagna is great.


----------



## shannon in KS

Ahhh, I have seen this thread several times... "bagna cauda" seems to be a somewhat addictive and contagious pairing of words-everytime I see it, the words are repeating in my head for hours!!!!  Glad I finally checked it out!  It sounds yummy!  And I have been wanting to try anchovies, so this may be a wonderful avenue!  Can anyone help me with the pronunciation?


----------



## Shunka

Shannon, think of bon-ya caw-da. That is the closest I can think of writing down the pronunciation.  The anchovie taste in this is not strong, that is why I added a second can of them. Still it is the garlic taste that comes out. Hubby made a sandwich using leftover sauce and shrimp on French bread slices.


----------



## Constance

Good job, Shunka...I think I'd say "Bahn-ya coda". Maybe you just have to be there. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## shannon in KS

Holey moley!!!  I had a strange craving to try this!!!  yum yum!  Any my house stinks!!!!    (I probably do too hahahaha)


----------



## Constance

That's why you want your friends and family to join you when you eat it, Shannon. If you all smell like garlic, no one will notice.


----------



## shannon in KS

Constance said:
			
		

> That's why you want your friends and family to join you when you eat it, Shannon. If you all smell like garlic, no one will notice.


 
And of all the times, the neighbor guy comes over to lend a movie to my daughter......   Thank goodness he is not cute and available- would be just my luck! hahahahaaha!


----------



## Constance

Simple solution...just offer him some!


----------



## kadesma

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Holey moley!!! I had a strange craving to try this!!! yum yum! Any my house stinks!!!!  (I probably do too hahahaha)


I see you liked it huh Shannon? My grampa use to make it every New Years Eve...Lot's of people look at ya like you're nuts when you tell about it, so it was nice to see others who like it to and know what it is... I'm thinking sunday, making some  might be a nice change of pace for us...
kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS

Constance said:
			
		

> Simple solution...just offer him some!


 
   Did I mention he is NOT hot?  Now, if he was, I mighta said something like, "I just made a fabulous aromatic italian dish.... you look Italian, I am sure you would love it.... glass of wine?"  Somebody smack me out of this fairy tale...


----------



## mudbug

LOL, shannon - I have SOOOOOOOOOO been there.....

Practice on the unhot neighbors so when Mr Hot is in the neighborhood to fix your stove, visit his SIL, take the census, etc., you are all ready for him and have your moves down cold!


----------



## shannon in KS

mudbug said:
			
		

> LOL, shannon - I have SOOOOOOOOOO been there.....
> 
> Practice on the unhot neighbors so when Mr Hot is in the neighborhood to fix your stove, visit his SIL, take the census, etc., you are all ready for him and have your moves down cold!


 
awww, man, never thought of that... I do need to go pay rent to him, maybe I can splash a little bagna cauda behind my ears    STUPID STUPID STUPID!  (sorry, Chris Farley flashback   )


----------



## Shunka

Shannon, I'm glad that you tried and liked the bagna cauda!!! I'm not sure if I would share with a "not hot" guy though, he may like it and think you like him too!!


----------



## Sagittarius

Bagnacauda / Bagna Cauda denotes "Hot Bath"   and dates back to the Salt Route, in ancient Italy ( Liguria, Piedmont & Val d´ Aosta ).  

The original documented recipes did not use butter or cream.  They used Walnut Oil, and it was served to vineyard laborers and later, served on Christmas Eve, in a Fojot, which is a  Terracotta Clay type Fondue Pot, or a Terracotta Clay " Cazuela " and kept heated on a candle or fire, similar to a Swiss or French Fondue. 

The general Bagna Cauda, each family having their own recipe for it was and is:

1 Cup of  Walnut or Hazelnut Oil or  Extra virgin olive oil 
12 garlic cloves minced 
2 ounces of Salted Anchovies 
Salt 

The dipping vegetables of this region included:

Cardoon
Carrot
Fennel 
Artichokes
Assorted colored Bell Peppers ( after 1580 or 1590 ) and Italian Horn Shaped Peppers

Today, the recipe can include:   Extra virgin olive oil, French style butter and cream. 

Note:  The Butter & Cream could conceal the anchovy and garlic flavors, in a Butter, Oil Ratio. 

An updated recipe could include :


1 cup Evoo or Walnut or Hazelnut Oil
approx 1/2 cup of cream and 1/2 stick of French style butter if you wish
12 garlic cloves
anchovies - 2 or 3 ounces
2 golden yellow bells
2 red bells
4 stalks of fennel or celery 
4 carrots 
2 heads of Endive or Escarole or Chicory etcetra .. 
2 Cardoons ( peel the stalks ) 

It is quite a incomparable legacy and can also be served with Truffles from the Alba region. 

Lovely post. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## di reston

La Bagna Cauda is a dipping sauce made in Piemonte, North West Italy, where I live. It's an appetiser/first course favoured especially by the robust recipes well loved by the Piedmontese. However, there are two or three versions.

The basic ingredients for a Bagna Cauda (which, by the way, means 'hot dip') are anchovies, garlic, extra virgin olive oil, and butter, but there are two or three versions. It is essentially a very strong flavoured sauce, served hot, in special terracotta dishes made with a bowl on top and a little placement underneath for the small candles to keep it hot.

Method:
for the bagna cauda: 200g salted anchioves
6 very large cloves of fresh garlic
6dl Evoo
90g butter

Vegetables: Chard, with lemon to squeeze
bell peppers - red and yellow
raw cabbage - green or red
leeks
apples
roasted or fried pumpkin
squares of roasted or fried polenta.

Prepare the vegetables as described, and arrange on a large plate at the centre of the table.

Fopr the anchovy dip: Clean the salted anchovies, add the chopped garlic and put in a pan along with the oil and the butter and heat on a very low
 heat and stir until the anchovies melt and turn into a sauce. Your aim is to get a light coloured sauce. Then stir until your sauce becomes a light nutty colour. Under no circumstances let the sauce go beyond that, don't let it 'frizzle', but keep it on a very low heat until it turns into a 'cream'. Then dish the sauce into the individual bagna cauda dishes, or, if you don't have any of these, into a central bowl for all to dip into.

For those who don't like the highly piquant flavours of the above rich Bagna Cauda, you can set some aside and add a little milk to soften the flavours.

You need a good Barbera or Barolo to go with it and some good Italian bread.


There are many other ways of serving Bagna Cauda, but the above is the classic one.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston

I should have said, when I sent my previous post, that that recipe was quoted from 'La Cucina Piemontese'  (The Cookery of Piedmont), by Alessandro Molinari Pradelli, published by Newton and Compton Editori. And I've just found another recipe, much milder, given to me by my friend Silvana Sini, brilliant cook, and this version of 'Bagna Cauda' is much milder for those who don't like the strongly flavoured one from 'La Cucina Piemontese':

200g salted anchovies
2 large cloves garlic per person
2 decilitres of milk
100g butter (unsalted)
1 decilitre Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 decilitre of single cream.

Rinse the anchovies and set aside.
Peel and slice the cloves of garlic, first removing the very central part that connects to the root, then soak the sliced garlic in the milk overnight. Next day, rinse and throw away the milk and, using the same quantity of fresh milk, and heat gently until the garlic is soft. Take the garlic out of the milk, and throw the milk away. Now, rinse the anchovies again and add to the butter, EVOO and cream mixture. Heat gently, then blitz with the hand processor. Your Bagna Cauda is now ready to serve. Serve a robust Piedmontese red wine like Barbera or Dolcetto to accompany, and have plenty of rustic bread to hand round. 

This is very popular when we invite friends for a 'Merenda Sinoira', a very traditional Piedmontese kind of informal meal, with dishes like Bagna Cauda, then good salami, good pasta, like Agnolotti al Plin, and maybe a sweet dish like Bonet. There's no timeline to these gatherings! Very often, they go on late into the night, and the men talk politics and the women - guess what?: Cooking and recipes!


di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde

di reston


Enough is never as god as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

